# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Redimensionnement d'image avec filtres anti-aliasing

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Redimensionnement d'image avec filtres anti-aliasing

Redimensionnement d'image avec filtres anti-aliasing.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

